# الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2008)

واحد صعيدي راح حديقة الحيوان دخل دماغة في قفص الاسد .. فالحارس بيقوله انت بتعمل ايه يا مجنون .. رد الصعيدي :: ايه يا عم هو انا هاكلهه 
.................................................. ................​ 
اتنين مساطيل ماشيين في الشارع .. طلعت في دماغهم اول واحد هيعدي يقطعو رأسه ويلعبو بيها كورة .. عدي واحد مسطول اكتر منهم ..
قالولوا : طلبت معانا نقطع رقبتك ونلعب بيها كورة .. طلع السكينة وقال والله دا انا افسيها قبل ما تلعبوا بيها ... ​ 
..................................................​ 
واحدة بتقول لجوزها قولي كلمة تحسسني بالأمان .. قالها حرس الحدود ​ 
.................................................. ................​ 
واحد مسطول بيسأل مراته هو لما بنفتح باب الحمام النور بينور قالت له لا قالها يبقى أناعملتها فى الثلاجة
.................................................. ............​ 


كمسرى ماشى فى جنازة بيقول يا جماعة الجنازة فضيا قدام​ 
.................................................. ............​ 


مره واحد احول سجل في الجيش...... حطوه في قسم القصف العشوائي
.................................................. ............​ 

.مره واحد مسطول اوى راجع بيتهم الساعه اتنين بليل فاخته فتحت لهالباب قام ضربها بالقلم على وشها طاخ وقالها كنتى فين لحد دلوقتى.
.................................................. ............​ 

.واحدسكران فتح التلاجه وبص للجلي ...وجده بيرتعش :قالوه متخفش هاخد عصير
.................................................. ............​ 

صومالىركبه عفريت العفريت مات من الجوع
.................................................. ............​ 

سكران ماسك الفرخة بتاعته ..قاعد يضرب فيهايضرب فيها ويقولها: كل يوم بيض بيض مافيش جبنه
.................................................. ............​ 

مرة واحد سافر الكويت لقي الاسامي بوحمد و بو فهد و بو محمد و بو فيراس راح سمى نفسه بوكيمون
.................................................. ............​ 

مرة واحد خد مراته جنينه ال حيوانات و صورها جنب قفص القرود و علق الصورة فى الصالون وكتب تحت الصورة :هذه صورة زوجتى مع القرود ملحوظه زوجتى الثالثه على اليمين
.................................................. ............​ 

محشش سأل واحدة اسمك ايه؟ اجابت : أسماء. فقال: يعني ما فيش اسم محدد
.................................................. ............​ 

مرة واحد راح السودان بالليل ملقاش حد
.................................................. ............​ 

مرة واحد بلدياتنا عرف ان الجلد موضة مشى عريان
.................................................. ............​ 

ظابط مرور لقى شقته ديقه عملها إتجاه واحد
.................................................. ............​ 

مرةواحد بتاع سمك ابنه مات فماشى فى الجنازة يقول : كان صاحى وبيلعب
.................................................. ............​ 

مرة واحد بلدياتنا وقع فى حفرة نزلولوا حبل طلع مخنوق
.................................................. ............​ 

وحدة تقول لحبيبها أهلى مسافرين والبيت فاضى قالها أقرئى قرأن ومتخافيش
.................................................. ............​ 

مرة اثنين بلدياتنا في الجيش فالصول بيسال الاول ايه ده قله البندجيه يافندم قله بندجية ايه ياهريدي دي وطنك دي امك فراح للعسكري التاني قاله ايه دي قاله دي ام هريدي يا فندم
.................................................. ............​ 

واحد بيقول لخطيبته انا مش غني ولا عندي مرسيدس ويخت زى محمود بس انا بحبك
خطيبته : وانا كمان بحبك لكن احكي لي اكتر عن محمود​ 
.................................................. ............​ 

ديك و فرخه معدييم من قدام محل شاورما ..الديك بيقولها شوفى اللى بيحصل للى مبتسمعش كلام جوزها
.................................................. ............​ 

واحد قال لأبنه نابليون وهو أدك كان أول واحد في الفصل رد الواد على والده نابليون وهو أدك يا باباكان إمبراطور
.................................................. ............​ 

مرة واحد توأم شاف اخوه، قلو انت فين من الصبح يخرب شكلك، امي خلتني استحما مرتين
.................................................. ............​ 

مره واحدة عجوزة عندها 80 سنه لقت مصباح علاء الدين طلعلها الجنى طلبت منه تصغر 30 سنه بقى عندها 50 سنه وطلبت منه يصغرها 20 سنه بقىعندها 30 سنه طلبت منه يصغرها 10 سنين بقى عندها 20سنه طلبت منه يصغرها 10 سنين ـــجلها الحصبه ماتت
.................................................. ............​ 

واحد و هوا بيموت بص لمراتة بصه رومانسيه و قالها لمااترفدت كونتي معايا و لما عييت وقفتي جنبي ​ 
.................................................. ............​ 
ولما فلست برضوا كونتي معايا وى دلوقتىلسا جنبي مسك ايدها بحنيه و قالها مش عاريف ليه حاسيس انك نحس
.................................................. ............​ 

واحد ملحن دخل مبنى ماسبيرو علشان يعتمدوه ملحن فقالوله كل جمله نقولهالك لحنها .. فاقالوله..لحن واحد حرامى راح ملحنها.. قالوله اتنين حراميه.. راح ملحنها..قالوله بقه شله حراميه قالهم بلادى بلادى بلادى
.................................................. ............​ 
مره استاذ.تربيه فنيه حب يختبرالتلاميذ..فقل لهم انا عيزكم ترسموا حمار غيبا.....فاوقف تلميذ وقال طيب لو سمحت يااستاذ..اخرج بره علاشان محدش يغش​ 
تابعـــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*

إتنين طرش واقفين على محطة الأوتوبيس فداربينهم هذا الحوار
-الأوتوبيس ده رايح مصر الجديدة ؟؟
-إيه ؟ على الحديدة ؟؟ليه إنت طالب إحسان ؟؟
-بذرة الكتان ؟تلاقيها عند العطار
-الجزار ! إنتعاوز لحمة ؟؟
-زحمة ؟! معلش أصل ده معاد خروج الموظفين
-نور الدين ؟! معرفوش
-متشربوش ؟؟ ليه كفا الله الشر
-راس البر ! دا مصيف هادى
-المعادى ؟؟ دى ضاحية جميلة
-بليلة !!! إنت جعان
-عيان ؟؟ متروح للدكتور
-حنطور ؟! دى مواصلة جميلة توصلك لحاد الباب
-هباب !@ و أنا إلى كنت فاكرك محترم
-إتخرم ؟؟ هو مين ؟؟
-أسبرين ؟؟ ليه إنت عنك صداع ؟؟
-قراع؟دا مرض خطير
-فطير ؟؟ده تقيل على المعدة و تمنه غالى
-خالى ؟؟ إنت تعرفه؟؟ دا كبير فى السن
-جن ؟!#إنت راكبك عفريت !!!! 
-كبريت ؟ عاوز تولع ؟؟
-أتدلع ؟؟؟؟!ليه مفيش حد غيرك أتدلع عليه
فمر بيهم راجل شرطة لقاهمبيتخانقوا فقالهم : واقفين هنا بتعملوا إيه قالولوا : مستنيين الإوتوبيس
فقالهم : يانهاركم إسود . جواسيس ؟؟ طب تعالوا معايا علىالقسم
واحدداسته عربيه سيات مات من الضحك
.................................................. ............


مره واحد فك مفترس معرفش يربطه
.................................................. ............


قزم عطس..... راسه اتخبطت فى الارض
.................................................. ............


واحـد احـول حـس بالـبـرد وهـو نـايـم ... قـام وغـطـى اخـوه
.................................................. ............


واحد كسلان اوى اتجوز واحده حامل
.................................................. ............


واحد خلقه ضاق ......اداه لأخوه الصغير
.................................................. ............


اثنين مديرين ... واحــد عــام ... وواحــد غـــرق
.................................................. ............


في واحد كريم تزوج واحدة كريمة جابو ولد ادوه للجيران

.................................................. ............


مره واحد اسمه مفتاح مات اهله مزعلوش عليه عشان عندهم نسخه غيره
.................................................. ............


واحده ست اشتركت فى من سيربح المليون جوزها طلقها عشان اتصلت بصديق
.................................................. ............


واحد قعد يعلم ولاده النداله لما مات رموه فى الزباله
.................................................. ............

واحد مسطول بيقول لصاحبه مش عارف يأ أخي عود الكبريت ده ما بيولعش ليه مع إنه
لسه مولع منشوية
.................................................. ...........


صعيدي ربنا فاتحها عليه وساكن في الدور الخامس وبعد ما نزل الصبح افتكر انه نسى
نظارة الشمس والمنديل فنادى علي زوجته وقالها ارمي النظارة والمنديل فرمت
زوجته النظارة فانكسرت فقال لها خلي المنديل انا طالع اخذه

تابعـــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*

واحد اتجوز واحدة وبعد اربع شهور ونص مراته خلفت ولد
فسالها الواد دة جه ازاىواحنا متجوزين من اربع شهور ونص؟؟؟؟!! 
قالت له انت متجوزنى من امتى؟؟؟
قاللها من اربع شهور ونص
قالت له انا متجوزاك من امتى
قال لها من 4 شهور ونص
قالته له كدة يبقوا تسعة . 
فرد عليها ايوة كدة كنتى هتخلينى اشك فيكى
.................................................. ............


طبيب عيون بيحب وشايل وردة فى ايديه
وقال لحبيبته شايفة الوردة دىياحياتى
قالتله اه
قام ونقلها الى اليد الاخرى وقالها طب كده
.................................................. ............


الابن: بتعمل اية يابا؟؟
الاب: بكتب جواب لعمك
الابن: هو انت بتعرفتكتب؟؟
الاب: يعني هو عمك اللي بيعرف يقرا يا فالح
.................................................. ............



• مرة مدرسرياضة اتجوز مدرسة رياضة خلفوا ولد متساوى الساقين

.................................................. ............


• ايه الفرق بينالاسبوع وموس الحلاقة والصحراء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الاسبوع فيه حد ، والموس فيه حدين ،والصحراء ما فيهاش حد
.................................................. ............


• واحد أحول راح يجيب أبوه من المطار باسالشنطة وشال أبوه
.................................................. ............


• تايه بيسأل واحد ماشى فى الشارع اية اسرع طريقاروح بيه للمستشفى ؟؟ قالوة غمض عينك وعدى الشارع
.................................................. ............

• مرة واحد غبيماشي في الشارع لقي واحد صاحبه قاله ازيك ياعلي شكلك اتغير خالص الثاني رد عليه بسانا مش علي الاول قاله وكمان غيرت اسمك
.................................................. ............




• سواق ماشى ع الطريق واحدلابس احمر فى احمر شاور له فوقف السواق و قاله انت مين و عايز اية قالة انا الفرفورالاحمر و عايز توصلنى فقالة لا مبوصلش فرافير و مشى و سابة شوية لقى واحد لابس اصفرفى اصفر و بيشاورلة فوقف و قالة انت مين و عايز اية قالة انا الفرفور الاصفر وعايزك توصلنى فقالة لا مبركبش فرافير و مشى و سابة شوية و قابلة واحد لابس اخضر فىاخضر عمل معاة نفس الحكاية ف السواق سابة و مشى شو ية كمان كدة و لقى واحد لابسابيض فى ابيض بيشاورلة ف السواق وقف

و قالة يا ترى انت بقى الفرفور الابيضفقالة الراجل فرفور اية رخصك يا روح امك
.................................................. ............


• اتنين مساطيل حبوا يسرقواعماره فقالوا لبعض احنا ناخد العمارة بعيد ونسرقها برحتنا ، فقلعوا الهدوم وقعدوايزقوا فى العمارة يزقوا ، جه واحد من وراهم وسرق الهدوم ، فواحد منهم بص ورا ملقاشالهدوم فقال له كفاية كدة احنا بعدنا اوى
.................................................. ............




• محشش يسأل محشش تتوقعالجمعة يوافق آخر الشهر ؟ رد عليه : لو ضغطنا عليه يمكن يوافق
.................................................. ............


• واحد ندل فتح مصنع بيبسي كتب على كل علبة : رج جيدا قبل الفتح
.................................................. ............


• واحد راح للدكتور بيقولوا يا دكتور كل ما اكلم واحد ينام مني ........... يا دكتور ........... يا دكتور
.................................................. ............


• بلديات فتح محل انابيب غاز .. فجّراسطوانتين فى وسط البلد .. دعاية
.................................................. ............


• واحدة راحت تخطب لابنها .. ام العروسةبتسألها ... وياترى ابنك بيدخن ؟؟؟ ردت عليها : لا لا لا الحمد لله ، ابنى مابيدخنش..... الا اذا سكر
.................................................. ............


• ,احد بيقول لصاحبه ... الحق الثعبان دخلغرفة حماتك ... قاله: سيبه يستاهل
.................................................. ............




• ثعبان نظره ضعيف يوم ما حبواحده..... طلعت خرطوم
.................................................. ............

• بلدينا ماسك قنبله وعمال يحدفها من الإيددى للايد دى ، قابله واحد تانى قال له :يخرب بيتك ولما تنفجر فى وشك ، قاله : ماتخافش معايه غيرها
.................................................. ............


• بلدياتنا نجح في انتخابات مجلس الشعب، ففياول جلسة قاعد جنب واحد افندى فالأفندى عزم عليه بسيجارة مارلبورو، وبعد شويهبيسالوا إيه رأيك في الديمقراطية ياحاج؟؟.. فرد الحاج : والله أحسن من الكيلوبترا !!
.................................................. ............


• واحد قال لأبنه: نابليون وهو أدك كان أول واحد في الفصل،... ردالواد على أبوه : نابليون وهو أدك يا بابا كان إمبراطور
.................................................. ............



• واحدومراته متخانقين فبطلوا يكلموا بعض فكتب ورقة صحيني الساعه 6:30 علشان عندي شغل ،وحط الورق على السرير ونام صحي الساعة 10:00 فلقى ورقه مكتوب عليها الساعه 6:30 يلاإصحى

تابعـــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*


إخبرنى بصراحة يا عاطف ولا داعى للمجاملة أو النفاق
أمرك يا ريس

عاطف : أنا الأفضل ولا عبدالناصر ؟

عاطف : انت طبعا يا ريس .. جمالمين اللى كان بيخاف من الروس !! 

طيب أنا الأفضل ولا السادات ؟

عاطف : سادات مين ياريس اللى كان بيخاف من الأمريكان !! 

طيب أنا الأفضل ولا عمربن الخطاب ؟

عاطف : انت طبعا يا ريس .. عمر بن الخطاب كان بيخاف من ربنا .. انت لأ

-------------------------------------------------------------- 

س1:ماهو وجة الشبة بين الكمبيوتر والتاكسيوالحفرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الكمبيوتر.............حاسبالــي
التاكسي.............حاسب يا اسطى
الحفرة.............حاسبلا تقع

.................................................. ............



:ماهي قمة الحيرة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يقال لك اجلس في ركن غرفةمستديرة
.................................................. ............


س3:سؤال يجيب علية الطالب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
قطار يسير بسرعة 90كلم\الساعةويتوقف في 8 محطات
وسرعة الرياح 132م\الثانية
فما اسم سائقالقطار!!!!!!!!!!!؟
.................................................. ............


س4:ماهو قمة الذكاء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ان تجد ركنللغرفة
.................................................. ............


س5:ماهو قمة الالم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
التزحلق على زحلاقة مغطاة بشفراتحلاقة وشظايا الزجاج
.................................................. ............


س6:ماهي قمة العذاب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
السقوط بعد ذلك في حوضبة كولونيا
.................................................. ............


س7:ماهي قمة الادب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ان تطرق باب الثلاجة قبلفتحها
.................................................. ............


س8:ماهي قمة الذهول؟؟؟؟؟؟
ان يفتح احدهم لك الباب
.................................................. ............


س9:كيفتضع 4 افيال في سيارة فولكس؟؟؟؟؟؟
اثنين ورا واثنين قدام
.................................................. ............


س10:كيف تضع 8افيال في سيارة مرسيدس؟؟؟؟؟؟
نبيع المرسيدس ونشتري 2 فولكس
.................................................. ............


س11:كيف نضعفيل في الثلاجة على ثلاث مراحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نفتح الثلاجة - ندخل الفيل في الثلاجة - نقفل الثلاجة
.................................................. ............


س12:كيف نضع زرافة في ثلاجة على اربع مراحل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نفتحالثلاجة - نخرج الفيل - ندخل الزرافة - نقفل الثلاجة
.................................................. ............


س13:ماهو الشئ الليننام عليه ونجلس فوقه ونغسل اسناننا فيه؟؟؟؟؟
السرير والكرسي وفرشاةالاسنان


.................................................. ............


س14:ماالذي له راسان و8 اقدام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كلبان
.................................................. ............


س15:كيفنعرف ان 8 افيال موجودين داخل فندق شيراتون بدون ان تدخل الفندق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذاوجدت 2 فولكس في مواقف الفندق
.................................................. ............


س16:احترقت حديقة الحيوانات فاحترقت جميعالحيوانات التي
بها الا الزرافة لم تحترق...لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟
لاننا وضعنا الزرافةداخل الثلاجة

تابعـــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*

دكتور عيون قاعد مع خطيبته في حديقه الاسماك معاه ورده قالها شايفه الورده دي
يا حبيبتي قالت له ايوه فرجع ايده لورا شويه وقالها طب وكده
.................................................. ............


استضافوابو العربى فى برنامج من سيربح المليون فسأله جورج سؤال المليون و كان
السؤالالحج فريضة ام سنة فاندهش ابو العربى و قاله هاستعين بصديق ابن عمى غريب
فىبورسعيد فقاله السؤال قاله اللى سالك السؤال ده مش فاهم حاجة فسأله ابو
العربىليه قاله لأن الحج اما قرعة ياما سياحى
.................................................. ............


رجل نساى اوى ذهب للحج وعند رمى الجمارات سال نفسه انا رميت اتنين ولا تلاتهفاعاد رميهم مره اخرى
ثم ذهب للطواف فسال نفسه مره اخرى لفيت سته وله سبعهفاعاد الطواف
وعند نزوله من الطائره سال نفسه نسيت ايه يا جورج.............................................. .... ............


فيالمدرسه استاذ الحساب بيسال التلميذ بتاعه: لو باباك استلف الف جنيه من
البنكوالف جنيه تانيه من جاركم يبقى هيرجع كام الف
التلميذ: مش هيرجع حاجه يا استاذ
الاستاذ: ياابني استلف الف وبعديها الف تانيه
التلميذ : مش هيرجع حاجه يااستاذ
الاستاذ: اعد يا ابني انت متعرفش حاجه في الحساب
التلميذ: انت الليمتعرفش ابويا
.................................................. ............




واحد بلدياتنا دخل الجيش ووقف حراسة على بوابة معسكر عدى عليه الشاويش
وقاله:اللواء "فريد" جه؟
قاله : ماجاش يا شاويش "محمد" وبعد ساعة رجع لهالشاويش محمد وسأله اللواء "فريد" جه؟
قاله لسه ما جاش. وبعد ساعة أخرى رجع لهتانى وسأله اللواء "فريد" جه؟
قال له لسه ما جاش. وبعد ساعة جه اللواء "فريد" 
قاله العسكرى : أنت فين الشاويش "محمد" حيخرب بيتك. 
.................................................. ............


واحد عصبياتجوز واحده عصبيه, يوم الولاده... الولد بيقول للدكتور وسع إنت .. 
ابعد ...أناخأنزل لوحدي
.................................................. ............


واحد مسطول بيسأل واحد مسطول ثاني: اسم دولة أوروبية لو حطيت على أخر حرف فيها
نقطة تصير اسم عالم ذرة
أم التاني قله أنا غلب حماري
آم الأول قله: الدولة هي قطر ولما تحط نقطة حتصير قطز
أم التاني قاله هو قطز عالم ذرة؟؟؟؟؟
فرد عليه الأول يعني هي قطر دولة أوروبية؟؟؟؟

تابعـــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*

مرة ولد صغير يروح كل للبقال يقوله "يا عمو يا عمو عندك جبنه بيضه" الراجل
يقوله "ايوة يا ابنى عندى" يقوله "طيب ادينى جبنه رومى" تانى يوم "يا عمو يا
عمو عندك قلم رصاص يقوله ايوة يقوله طيب ادينى قلم جاف. لما الراجل زهق يا عينى
و طلعت عينه فقرر يشتكى لابو الولد. لما ابو الولد جه حكى له الحكايه قام قال
للبقال "لا لا ميصحش الكلام دة ابدا اسمع انت معاك عصايه البقال قاله ايوة قاله
"خلاص اضربه قلمين
.................................................. ............


اتنينمساطيل اعدين يحششو في المقابر ومرت جنازة فواحد بيقول للتاني هي جنازة
مين دييا محمد؟ فرد علية دي جنازة الشيخ محروس فقال الاولاني يا حول الله
وتاني يوموهما اعدين في نفس المكان مرت جنازة فنفس الشخص سال بيقول للتاني هي
جنازة ميندي يا محمد؟ فرد عليه دي جنازة الشيخ محروس فقال الاولاني يا حول
الله
وتالت يوم وهما اعدين في نفس المكان مرت جنازة فنفس الشخص سال بيقول للتاني هي
جنازة مين دي يا محمد؟ فرد عليه دي جنازة الشيخ محروس
فرد عليه هي الدنياملطشة معاه كدة لية
.................................................. ............


البوليسعمل كبسة على شوية شمامين و لفت نظره ان فيهم عيل صغير قوي واخد ركن
لواحدهوعمال يسحب , فقام مقرب منه و سأله: و الشمام الصغير اسمه ايه؟
قام الواد ردعليه و قاله : كنتلوب يا باشا. 
.................................................. ............


قابلتمذيعة اثنان مساطيل
سالت الاول : مصر بالنسبالك ايه ؟
فقال: مصر دى امى. 
ثم سالت الثانى :وانت مصر بالنسبالك ايه؟
قال:مأدرش اتكلم عن أم واحد صحبى
.................................................. ............

واحد محششقاعد مع اصحابه و بيحكيلهم : انا مره طلعلى اسد و كان فى ايدى كباية
ميه رميتهبيها الاسد طلع يجرى رد عليه واحد من اللى قاعدين قاله صح انا قابلت
نفس الاسدضربته بالقلم ايدى اتبلت
.................................................. ............


مره واحدبيقول لواحد صاحبه اسكت مش انا حماتى ماتت امبارح قاله لا حول الله يا
رب ماتتازاى الست دى
قاله وانا واقف معاها فى البلكونه وقعت من الدور الخامس
قالهلا حول الله يا رب دى موته وحشه قوى
قاله لا ماهى ماوقعتش على الارض قاله
امال ماتت ازاى قاله وقعت على سلك الكهرباء
قاله يا ساتر يارب دى موته وحشهقوى ماتت من الكهرباء طبعا
قاله لا يا عم ماهى الكهرباء كانت مقطوعه
قالهامال ماتت ازاى بس
قاله اصل السلك نطرها فى حمام السباحه
قاله لا اله الاالله ماتت غرقانه
قاله بس يا عم اعوز بالله ماهو اول ما نزلت فى الميه الطشهرفعتها على منط الحمام وطلعت عندى فى البلكونه تانى
قاله امال انت بتقول ماتتازاى
قاله اصلى لما زهقت قمت خانقها بس بقه يا عم
.................................................. ............


مرة واحدمتجوز عنده دولاب قافلة 20 سنة والمفتاح معاه هوه بس, مراته هتجنن
وفي يوم راحالشغل ونسي المفتاح. 
مراته فتحت الدولاب لقت 20 الف جنيه وبيضتين. 
لما رجعسالته ايه حكاية البيضتين قالها بصراحه كنت كل ماخونك أحط بيض في الدولاب
الستقالت عشرين سنه جواز ومرتين بس مش مهم وسالته طب والعشرين الف جنيه
قالها كنتكل ماجمع كرتونه ابيعها
.................................................. ............


واحد ضابطمظلات امه حلمها ما بيخيبش. كان عنده عرض أمام الوزير ...قالتله بلاش
تنط عشانأنا حلمت ان البراشوت مش هيفتح. المهم جه ينط ... خاف وافتكر فزميله
سأله أيهالحكاية؟؟ فلما قاله رد عليه زميله ...ولا يهمك خذ البراشوت بتاعي
وهاتالبراشوت بتاعك. نط صاحبنا وفتح البراشوات .أتفتح معاه شوية ولقى زميله
نارلبسرعة وبيصرخ . 
الله يخرب بيت أمـــــــــــــــك
.................................................. ............



قردينواحد حظه حلو و التانى حظه وحش قاعدين مع بعض فى الغابه وجعانين أوى
فاللى حظهحلو بيقول للى حظه وحش أنا اعرف مكان شجرة موز وهم فى مزرعة واحد
تعالى نروحناكل منها قاله ماشى..لما وصلوا فاللى حظه حلو قال للى حظه وحش
استنا انت هناانا هاطلع اهزلك الشجره من فوق وانت لم الموز ماشى ,ماشى و طلع
هز والموز وقع فالقرد اللى حظه وحش مسك أول موزه ولسه بيقشرها جه صاحب المزرعه
راح ماسكهرازعه حتة علقه وهربوا ,,جم تانى يوم هايموتوا من الجوع قالوا
مابدهاش بئهراحوا وطلع اللى حظه حلو فوق وهز الشجره واللى حظه وحش تحت مسك اول
موزه جهصاحب المزرعه راح ماسكه مبهدله وهربوا جه تالت يوم قاعين موحوحين قالوا
ياروحمابعدك روح راحوا عالشجره فالمره دى اللى حظه وحش قال للى حظه حلو استنا
انتهنا النهارده وانا هاطلع فوق ماشى,ماشى وطلع فعلا وجه صاحب المزرعة هو
وابنهفابنه مسك اللى حظه حلو فابوه قاله لأ سيبه دانا ضربه يومين ورا بعض
هاتلى ابناللذين اللى فوق ده................ 



.................................................. ................................................

قرية اهلها اشتكوا ان الامام يلقي خطب طويلة جدا جدا في الصلاة فاشتكوا الي
الاوقاف التي ارسلت لهم اماما جديدا ولكنه كرر نفس المشكلة فاعادوا الشكوى
فارسلت لهم الاوقاف شيخا آخر وحذرته من الاطالة. 
وصل الامام الجديد فدخلالمسجد وصعد المنبر وحيّا المصلين وسأل: 
اتعرفون قصة سيدنا يوسف عليه السلام؟
فرد المصلون كلهم: نعم . 
فنظر الامام الى المؤذن وقال: اقم الصلاة. 
ولما فرغ من صلاته استوقف الناس وسألهم: اتعرفون قصة سيدنا موسى عليه السلام؟
فرد المصلون : نعم. 
فقال لهم : ماتجوش الجمعة الجايـــة
.................................................. ............

اتنينمساطيل قاعدينفي استاد القاهرة ، واحد بيقول للتاني :تقدر تلفلي الملعب
ده فياد ايه ؟
التاني : الفهولك في سجارتين


.................................................. ............


صعيدي ماسك ثلجة..وقال :بس أموت واعرف بتنقط من ويين؟؟!! 
.................................................. ............


صعيدي سافر امريكا شرب من حنفية اوتوماتيك ما عرف يقفلا قام رجع باول
طيارةلمصر..قام سالوا صاحبو :كيف امريكا؟
قام قال :اسكت زمانها غرقت يا بوووي.. 
.................................................. ............

صعيدي دخل الجيش..صنفوه ضمن كتيبة القصف العشوائي..!!! 
.................................................. ............


قالو الصعايدة مشو اشتكو للرئيس المصري حسني مبارك
قالو: كل النكت علينا لازم تشوف لنا حل
قال: راح اسألكم سؤالين . موافقين ؟
قالو: موافقين
السؤال الاول: معركة بدر كانت بين مين ومين اليإنتصر فيها ؟
قالو: بين المسلمين والكفار وانتصر فيها المسلمين
السؤالالثاني:مبارة الكأس العام الماضي بين مين ومين ومين أخذ الكاس ؟
قالو: بين الاهلي والزمالك وفاز الاهلي وأخد الكاس
قال واحد: يعني على كدة بيلعب الزمالك و الكفار على الثالث والرابع . 
.................................................. ............


فيه صعيدي معه اربعة جن واحد يوسوس له و الثلاثة الباقين يفهمونه. 
.................................................. ............


-مرة واحد صعيدى حب يقوم بدرىحط قنبلة تحت المخدة
.................................................. ............


-واحد منهم راحيكشف عند دكتور ..الدكتور قاله انزل اعمل (اشاعة) 
نزل الشارع وفضل بعلو صوته (الهرم وقع ) (الهرم وقع). 
.................................................. ............

مقاول احضر مجموعة من الصعايدة لبناء كنيسة وطبعاً عارفين الصعايدة بيحبوا
الغناء اثناء العمل قعدوا يغنوا " هيلا هيلا صلوا عا النبي " المقاول سمعهم
قالهم هاتخربوا بيتي مش معقول تبنوا كنيسة وتغنوا " صلوا عا النبي " غنوا
اي حاجة تانية ، في اليوم التالي سمعهم بيغنوا " هيلا هيلا بص عا الحيطة "انظر
للحائط وجد مكتوبا عليه " صلوا عا النبي " 
.................................................. ............


واحد صعيدي شغال فيالسعودية بعت لى أمه كيلو شيكولاته فاتصلت عليه وقالتله
الصابون اللي بعتهبيوسخ الهدوم
.................................................. ............


صعيدي بيشتغل راعي غنم في السعودية، سألوه أهله: بتشتغل إيه ؟ قال : بفسحالمعيز
.................................................. ............


مرة صعيدي بلعريقه إتسمم
.................................................. ............

صعيدي يسألوه .. إزاي الإجازة بأستراليا ؟ قال : من كثر مزارعها ودك تصير خروف
.................................................. ............


صعيدى حب يروح حفلةتنكريه راح قطع دراعه
.................................................. ............

اتنين صعايدةعاوزين يشربو سجاير ومش معاهم قالو ندخل ميتم بيوزعو سجاير هناك ،
دخلو قعدوجمب واحد فى الصيوان بيدخن
قال الاول : انفاس معدودة
وقال التانى : كلنالها
رد الراجل : محدش واخد منها حاجة
.................................................. ............


ثلاثةصعايدة قرروا أن يعملوا مزرعة كتاكيت فحفروا حفرة وألقوا فيها الكتاكيت
وأغلقوالحفرة وأنتظرو يوم ولم تطلع شجرة الكتاكيت وأعادو المحاولة عدة
مرات ولم تنجحفقررو أن يكلموا أخوهم الذي يدرس في أمريكا و يحضر الدراسات
العليا فقال لهمأرسلوا لي بعض العينات من التربة
.................................................. ............

صعيدي صغيربيسأل ابوه : هو ليه ربنا خلق لينا الودان ؟؟ فرد الاب : علشان
نعرف العمه (العمامة) بتاعتنا هاتقف لحد فين
.................................................. ............

صعيدي واقفينقط ماء ..! ليه ؟؟؟؟
اسمه حنفي؟؟
.................................................. ............


صعايدة صنعوا باصبالعرض ليه؟
عشان يركبون كلهم قدام
.................................................. ............


واحد صعيدي اخدابنه للدكتور فلما ابنه دخل يكشف طلع الدكتور يقول لبلدياتنا ان
ابنه مات فطلعالولد يقول لابوه انا ممتش يابا فرد ابوه يقول له انكتم ياله
انت هتفهم احسن منالدكتور ؟؟؟
.................................................. ............

الموساد قرر أنه يشغلجاسوس صعيدى عنده بعد طول بحث أستقروا على هريدى
راحوا لهريدى و أخدوه تل أبيبو قعدوا يدربوه 6 شهور و بعدها قالو ليه أنه
كدة جاهز للمهمة بتاعته
هريدى : يعنى حارجع مصر
مدرب الموساد : أيوة .. تروح و تنفذ كل التعليمات اللى قلنالكعليها
هريدى : طب ازاى حاتصل بيكم
مدرب الموساد : لا لا .. انت ماتتصلش .. احنا لما نحب نتصل بيك حانبعتلك مندوب
يقوللك ازايك و ازاى امك .. تعرف أنهتبعنا .. ماشى يا هريدى
هريدى : تحت أمرك يا فندم
و بالفعل رجع هريدى مصر .. و بعد شهرين أحس الموساد انه لازم يتصل بهريدى .. 
فراحوا باعتينله مندوب
المندوب لبواب العمارة بتاعت هريدى : هو هريدى ساكن فى أنهى شقة
البواب : أنهى هريدى يا بيه .. العمارة فيها 4 هريدى
المندوب خاف لحسن العملية تنكشف : قولى شقة أى واحد فيهم
البواب : عندك واحد ساكن فى الدور الأول
طلع المندوبو خبط على الشقة اللى فى الدور الأول
المندوب : أنت هريدى .. ازايك و ازاى أمك
هريدى : أنت عايز هريدى الداسوس .. هو ساكن فى الدور الرابع


تابعـــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*

صعيدى فى طيارة
المضيفة سالت اللى جنبو
تشرب ايه يا بيه؟
ردالراكب : اشرب عصير برتقال يا برتقالة انتى
ثم سالت الصعيدى : وانت ... تشربايه يا اخويا
رد الصعيدى : لبن يا جاموسى انتي
.................................................. ............

سئلوا صعيدى : ليه قتلت أبوك
الصعيدى : كانوا عاملين رحلة للأيتام , كنتعايز اروحها
المحققين : طب ليه قتلت عمك ؟
الصعيدى : كنت عايز ابن عمىيسافر معايا
المحققين : طب ليه كنت عايز تنتحر
الصعيدى : أصلهم لغوا الرحلة
.................................................. ............


الابن: بتعمل اية يابا؟؟
الاب: بكتب جواب لعمك
الابن: هو انت بتعرف تكتب؟؟
الاب: يعني هو عمك اللي بيعرف يقرا يافالح
.................................................. ............


ندخلبقي ف الموضوع من غير رغي... بس اللي يدعيلي يبقي يدعيلي بصوت عالي... عشان اناسمعي تقيل


مرة واحد بيحلم كل يوم بماتشات كتاكيت... راح للدكتور... فقاله هديلك حقنة دلوقتي ومش هاتحلم بيهم تاني خالص... قاله خليها بكرة يا دكتورعلشان النهاردة ماتش النهائي

.................................................. ............



صيدلي اتجوز صيدلانية... خلغواتركبية... 
بدل ما يهشتكوها.. كانوا بيرجوها

.................................................. ............



واحد بلديتنا حب يعمل ارهابى.. خطف ابنه.. محدش سأل عليه قتله


.................................................. ............



واحد أعمى فتّح ... منالفرحة اتشل

.................................................. ............



مره واحد صعيدى حلمانه بيحفر فى بير غويييييط.. صحى لقى ايده فى مناخيره

.................................................. ............



واحد صعيدي دخل الجيش ووقف حراسةعلى بوابة معسكر... عدى عليه الشاويش "محمد" وقاله:اللواء "فريد" جه؟ قاله : ماجاشيا شاويش "محمد"...

وبعد ساعة رجع له الشاويش محمد وسأله: اللواء "فريد" جه؟قاله لسه ما جاش...

وبعد ساعة رجع له تانى وسأله اللواء "فريد" جه؟ قال لهلسه ما جاش...

وبعد ساعة جه اللواء "فريد"... فقاله العسكرى : أنت فين منبدري الشاويش "محمد" حيخرب بيتككككككككك

.................................................. ............


واحد محشش قاعد مع اصحابه وبيحكيلهم : انا مره طلعلى اسد و كان فى ايدى كباية ميه رميته بيها الاسد طلعيجرى... رد عليه واحد من اللى قاعدين قاله صح انا لما قابلت نفس الاسد ضربته بالقلمايدى اتبلت

.................................................. ............



مره واحد بيقول لواحدصاحبه: اسكت مش انا حماتى ماتت امبارح... قاله لا حول الله يا رب... ماتت ازاى الستدى؟

قاله وانا واقف معاها فى البلكونه وقعت من الدور الخامس... قاله لا حولالله يا رب دى موته وحشه أوى...

قاله لأ.. ماهى ماوقعتش على الارض... قالهامال ماتت ازاى؟

قاله وقعت على سلك الكهرباء... قاله يا ساتر يارب دى موتهوحشه أوى.. ماتت من الكهرباء طبعا...

قاله لأ يا عم.. ماهى الكهرباء كانتمقطوعه... قاله امال ماتت ازاى بس؟

قاله اصل السلك نطرها في حمامالسباحه... قاله لا اله الا الله ماتت غرقانه...

قاله بس يا عم اعوذبالله... ماهي اول ما نزلت فى الميه... الطشه رفعتها على منط الحمام وطلعت عندى فىالبلكونه تانى... قاله امال انت بتقول ماتت ازاى؟

قاله ما انا لما ما لقيتشفايدة رحت خانقها بالإيشارب







.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ................................................





مرة واحد متجوز عنده دولاب قافله 20 سنة والمفتاح معاه هو بس... مراته هتتجننوتعرف ايه اللي جوه الدولاب... وفي يوم راح الشغل ونسي المفتاح... مراته فتحتالدولاب لقت 20 الف جنيه.. وبيضتين!!!
لما رجع سألته ايه حكاية البيضتين دول؟قالها بصراحه... كنت كل ما أخونك مرة أحط بيضاية في الدولاب...
الست قالت عشرينسنه جواز ومرتين بس... مش مهم... فسألته طب والعشرين الف جنيه؟ قالها كنت كل مااجمع كرتونه بيض اروح ابيعها

.................................................. ............



مرة واحد بيشتكي من الديداناللي ف بطنه... داخ عند كل الدكاترة... محدش عرف يعالجه... اخر حاجة قالوله فيه شيخبيشفي من كل الامراض... راحله واشتكي له حالته... قال له... مشكلتك بسيطة جدا... تروح عند محل بيبيع بطيخ... وتشتري بطيخة حمرة وكبيرة... تقطع راسها وتقعد عليها... بيقوم رئيس الديدان بينزل ويلحس منها شوية... ف هيلاقيها حلوة... هيقول للديدان... شباب انزلوا... قام رايح صاحبنا واشتري اكبر بطيخة حمرا وقعد عليها... نزل رئيسالديدان ولحس منها شوية ولقاها حلوة... قال لهم... شباب طلعوها


.................................................. ............



مرة اتنين صعايدة ماشيين فالصحرا... طلع عليهم اسد... راح واحد منهم رمي عليه طوبة وطلع يجرىىىىىى... وبصوراه لقي صاحبه واقف ما بيجريش... قال له مش بتجري ليه؟ قال له واجري ليه؟ هو انااللي ضربته؟؟؟؟؟

.................................................. ............



واحد بلدياتناخلصت مدة رخصة عربيته قال لأبوه : رخصتى خلصت... قاله: من كتر لفك فى الشوارع

.................................................. ............



جماعة صعايدة بينضفوا الحيطةبالمية... الكهرباء مسكت في واحد منهم قعدوا يشدوه و يضربوه عشان يبعد عن الحيطة.. وفي الاخر ودوه المستشفى وكانت نتيجة تقرير الطب الشرعى: سبب الوفاة.. ضرب أفضى الىموووووووت

.................................................. ............



واحد بيسأل صاحبه هوايه الفرق بين تجارة الحشيش وتجارة عين شمس ؟ قام صاحبه قاله تجارة عين شمس 4 سنينانما تجارة الحشيش أقلها 25 سنة

.................................................. ............



ابو العربى قابل مذيعة قالت لهانا سمعت كتير عن بطولاتك فى الحرب...
قالها طبعا ابو العربى يسد فى كل مكان فى 48 واليمن و56 و67 و73 والعراق... قالت المذيعه طب هأسألك كام سؤال...

- لوانت فى الحرب وطلع عليك دبابتين ومعاك قنبلتين هتعمل ايه؟
-قالها: هادخل عليهموأفجرهم

-طيب لو خمسه؟؟؟؟؟؟
قالها: هادخل عليهم بالسلاحالأبيض

-طيب لو اربع دبابات... و عشر عساكر... وطيارتين؟

قالها جرىايه يا وليه هو مفيش حد بيحارب غيرى وللا إيه؟؟؟

.................................................. ............



واحدة كل يوم تصحي من النومتلاقي هدومها كلها ميه... خدت راي جارتها... قالتلها اعملي نفسك نايمة وشوفي الميهبتيجي منين... وهي نايمة لقت جوزها قاعد يتفرج علي قناة لبنان... وكل ما يشوف واحدةحلوة... يقول دي حلوة... ودي... اتفوووووو

.................................................. ............



واحد سنانه كلها طايرة ما عداالانياب... قدم علي وظيفة عينوه خرامة

.................................................. ............



مرة صرصار كان ميت علي نفسه مالضحك .. ليه؟ علشان كان بيجري وراه واحد احول... 

.................................................. ............



صعيدي وقفت علي وشه دبانة... بيهشها... قالت له حتي انت يا معفن!!!!! 

.................................................. ............



واحد صعيدي نزل يتمشي.. جابوه منع الحدود

.................................................. ............



واحد اسود اتجوز واحدةسودة زيه.. جابوا ولد ابيض.. سموه مش ممكن

.................................................. ............



فرخة اتجوزت فيل... جابوا تشيكنفيليه

.................................................. ............



مرة واحد رخم ضرسه كانبيوجعه... راح للدكتور وقاله اخلعلي كل ضروسي وسيبه لوحده زي الكلب

تابعـــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*


صعيدي اشتري كمبيوتر... شال ال
mouse وحط جاموسة

.................................................. ............



واحد عند دكتور العيون... فالدكتور بيسأله... تقدر تميز العلامات اللي في اللوحة دي؟؟؟ قاله طبعا.. بس هي فيناللوحة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


.................................................. ............



بلدياتنا عنددكتور العيون... بيقوله.. داكتور.. كل ما اشرب شاي عيني توجعني!!!

قالهمتأكد انك بتطلع المعلقة من الكوباية بعد ما تقلب؟؟؟؟؟

.................................................. ............



بخيل وهو بيموت قعد يسال عليعياله.. فين محمد؟؟ قال محمد نعم يابا.. وفين محمود؟ رد محمود وهو بيعيط انا هنايابا.. الاب: ايه ده؟ انتم الاتنين هنا وسايبين نور الصالة قايد

.................................................. ............


واحد عنده مزرعة فراخ.. دخلالمزرعة لقي كل فرخة بايضة بيضة واحدة بس.. مسك فرخة من رجليها ونتف ريشها وقطعها.. وقال للفراخ اللي مش هتجيب بكرة خمس بيضات هقطعها زي الفرخة دي.. تاني يوم لقي كلالفراخ بايضة خمس بيضات ماعدا فرخة بايضة تلات بيضات بس.. فقاللها ايه ده؟؟ قالت لهاستر عليا ده انا ديييييييييييك

.................................................. ............



كان فيه خمسة صعايدة سموا نفسهمالشجعان التلاتة

.................................................. ............



واحد أحول بيتفرجعلي فيلم عاطفي... (بدل ما يدمع ريل).......... (بعد ما ريل.. الريالة طلعت عليودنه)

.................................................. ............


مننـوادر جحـا

رأى جحا يوما سربا من البط قريبا من شاطئ بحيرة فحاول أن يلتقطمن هذه الطيور شيئا فلم يستطع لأنها أسرعت بالفرار من أمامه وكان معه قطعة من الخبزفراح يغمسها بالماء ويأكلها فمر به أحدهم وقال له: هنيئاً لك ما تأكله فما هذا... قال هو حساء البط فإذا فاتك البط فاستفد من مرقه. 

.................................................. ............



أضاع جحا خاتمه في داخل بيته فبحث عنهفلم يجده فخرج من البيت وجعل ينظر أمام الباب فسأله جاره ماذا تصنع فقال: أضعتخاتمي في البيت، فقال ولماذا لا تفتش عليه في البيت
أجابه: الظلام حالك فيالداخل فلعله قد خرج . 

.................................................. ............



ضاع حماره فأخذيفتش عليه ويحمد الله شاكراً... فسألوه ولماذا ,. تشكر الله؟.. فقال أشكره لأنني لمأكن راكب على الحمار وإلا فلو كنت راكبا لضعت معه

.................................................. ............



أعطى خادما له جرة ليملأها من النهر، ثمصفعه على وجهه صفعة شديدة وقال له: إياك أن تكسر الجرة، فقيل له: لماذا تضربه قبلأن يكسرها؟ فقال: أردت أن أريه جزاء كسرها حتى يحرص عليها. 

.................................................. ............



مشى في طريق، فدخلت في رجله شوكةفآلمته، فلما ذهب إلى بيته أخرجها وقال: الحمد لله، فقالت زوجته: على أي شيء تحمدالله؟ قال: أحمده على أني لم أكن لابسا حذائي الجديد وإلا خرقته الشوكة





.................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ................................................









اشترى جحا عشرة حمير فركب واحدا منها وساق تسعة أمامه، ثم عدّ الحمير ونسى الحمارالذي يركبه فوجدها تسعة، فنزل عن الحمار وعدها فوجدها عشرة، فركب مرة ثانية وعدهافوجدها تسعة، ثم نزل وعدها فوجدها عشرة وأعاد ذلك مراراً فقال: أنا أمشي وأربححمارا خير من أن أركب ويذهب مني حمار فمشى خلف الحمير حتى وصل إلى منزله. 

.................................................. ............



سأله يوما: كم عمرك؟ فقال عمري أربعونعاما وبعـد مضي عشرة أعـوام سئـل أيضا عن عمره فقال عمري أربعون عاما فقالوا له: إننا سألناك منذ عشر سنيـن فقلـت إنه أربعـون والآن تقول أيضا إنه أربعون فقال: أنارجل لا أغير كلامي ولا أرجـع عنه وهذا شأن الرجال الأحرار... ولو سألتموني بعـدعشرين سنة فيكون جوابي أيضـا هكذا لا يتغير . 

.................................................. ............



*هب من نومه يوما وقال لامرأته... أسرعي بالنظارات قبل أن يذهب نومي... فسألته عن السبب فقال إني رأيت رؤيا لطيفة جداً... وأريد أن أمعن النظر في بعضخفاياها... 

.................................................. ............



جاءه رجل وفي يده بيضه وقالله: إذا حزرت ما بيدي أعمل لك منه أكلة عجة... فأجابه جحا صف شكله ولونه فقال: هوبيضاوي الشكل خارجه أبيض وداخله أصفر قال جحا: حزرت إنه لفت فرغوا داخله وحشوهجزراً... 

.................................................. ............



أوصى أهله أن يدفنوه يوم مماتهفي قبر قديم ولما سألوه عن السبب أجابهم: إذا جاءني ملكا الموت ليسألوني أجيبهماأني قديم العهد في هذا القبر وأني سئلت سابقاً... واذا نظرا إلى قبري رأيا فيهمصداقاً لقولي فيتركاني وشأني وهكذا أتخلص من شديد سؤالهما على أهون سبيل

.................................................. ............


ضاع حماره فحلف أنه إذا وجده يبيعه بدينار،فلما وجده جاء بقط وربطه بحبل وربط الحبل في رقبة الحمار وأخرجهما إلى السوق وكانينادي: من يشتري حمارا بدينار، وقطا بمائة دينار؟ ولكن لا أبيعهما إلا معا. 

.................................................. ............



طبخ طعاما وقعد يأكل مع زوجته فقال: ماأطيب هذا الطعام لولا الزحام! فقالت زوجته: أي زحام إنما هو أنا وأنت؟ قال: كنتأتمنى أن أكون أنا والقدر لا غير. 

.................................................. ............



أهدىله رجلا خاتما بدون فص، فقال له جحا: الله يعطيك في الجنة بيتا بدون سقف
.................................................. ............


كان مسافراً مع جماعة، ونزلوا للراحة في مكان،ثم أرادوا استئناف السفر، فطلب بغلته فأحضرت له، فوضع رجله اليمنى في الركاب وقفزفجاء ركوبه مقلوبا، فضحك من رآه، فقال لهم: أنا لم أركب بالمقلوب ولكن البغلةعسراوية. 
.................................................. ............



جاءه ضيف ونام عنده فلما كان منتصفالليل أفاق الضيف ونادى جحا قائلا: ناولني يا سيدي الشمعة الموضوعة على يمينكفاستغرب جحا طلبه وقال له: أنت مجنون، كيف أعرف جانبي الأيمن في هذا الظلام الدامس؟
.................................................. ............


*سألوه يوماً: ما هو طالعك؟ فقال: برج التيس. قالوا: ليس في علم النجوم برج اسمه تيس. فقال: لما كنت طفلا فتحت لي والدتي طالعيفقالوا لها أنه في برج الجـدي. والآن قـد مضى على ذلك أربعون عاماً فلا شك أن الجديمن ذلك الوقت قد صار الآن تيسا وزيـادة. 
.................................................. ............


قالت لهامرأته ذات ليلة: ابتعد عني قليلا فأسرع إلى حذائه وأخذه ومشى مسافة ساعتين إلى أنلقي أحد معارفه فقال له: إذا صادفت امرأتي فقل لها أتريد أن أبعد أكثر مما بعدت؟
.................................................. ............


ذهب وامرأته لغسل أمتعتهما على شاطئ بحيرة،فلمـا وصلا ووضعا الأمتعة وجعلا عليها الصابون، انقض غراب فاختطف لوح الصابون وذهببه طائرا في الفضاء. فصاحت امرأة جحا: قم الحق الغراب، سرق الصابون. وجعلـت تكثر منالصياح. فأجابها بكل برودة: لماذا تضطربين، أليست ثياب الغراب أوسخ من ثيابنا فهوأحوج منا إلى الصابون. 
.................................................. ............


تزوج امرأة حسناء فولدتبعد ثلاثة أشهر، فاجتمعت النساء لأجل تسمية الولد، فكل واحدة قالت اسما، وكان جحاواقفا فقال: الأحسن تسميته "سابقا" فقلن: لماذا يا جحا؟ فقال: لأنه قطع مسافة تسعةأشهر في ثلاثة أشهر. 
.................................................. ............


كان أمير البلد يزعم أنهيعرف نظم الشعر، فأنشد يوما قصيدة أمام جحا وقال له: أليست بليغة؟ فقال جحا: ليستبها رائحة البلاغة. فغضب الأمير وأمر بحبسه في الإسطبل، فقعد محبوسا مدة شهر ثمأخرجه. وفي يوم آخر نظم الأمير قصيدة وأنشدها لجحا، فقام جحا مسرعا، فسأله الأمير: إلى أين يا جحا؟ فقال: إلى الإسطبل يا سيدي. 
.................................................. ............


كانت له زوجتان، فأهدى كل واحدة منهما عقدا. وأمرها ألا تخبر ضرتها، وفي يوماجتمعتا عليه وقالتا: من هي التي تحبها أكثر من الأخرى؟ فقال: التي أهديتها العقدهي أحب إليّ. فسرت كل منهما، واعتقدت أنها هي المحبوبة.​ 
 

تابعـــ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*

سكن في دار بأجرة، وكان خشب السقف يقرقع كثيرا، فلما جاء صاحب الدار يطابه بالأجرةقال له: أصْلِحْ هذا السقف فإنه يقرقع، قال: لا بأس عليك فإنه يسبح الله، قال جحا: أخاف أن تدركه خشية فيسجد. 
.................................................. ............​ 

أحست امرأة جحا ببعضالألم فأشارت عليه أن يدعو الطبيب، فنزل لإحضاره، وحينما خرج من البيت أطلّت عليهامرأته من النافذة وقالت له الحمد لله لقد زال الألم فلا لزوم للطبيب. لكنه أسرعإلى الطبيب وقال له : إن زوجتي كانت قد أحست بألم وكلفتني أن أدعوك، لكنها أطلت منالنافذة وأخبرتني أنها قد زال ألمها فلا لزوم لأدعوك، ولذلك قد جئت أبلغك حتى لاتتحمل مشقة الحضور. 
.................................................. ............​ 

كان جحا قاضيا فحضرت أمامهامرأة عجوز شاهدة في قضية فأمرها أن تقسم اليمين، فأقسمت، فسألها كم عمرك؟ فقالتالعجوز: إذا كنت ستسألني عن عمري فلم تأمرني بأن أقسم بالله العظيم؟
.................................................. ............​ 

نزل جحا من القطار ووضع الحقيبة بالقرب منهوانتظر حضور الشيال، فجاء لص وحملها ومشى فتبعه جحا وهو فرحان، فلما اقترب من منزلهأخذ الحقيبة من اللص وقال له: أشكرك يا سيدي فقد حملت حقيبتي من غير أجر. 
.................................................. ............​ 

سأله رجل أيهما أفضل يا جحا؟.. المشي خلفالجنازة أم أمامها..فقال جحا: لا تكن على النعش وامش حيث شئت... 
.................................................. ............​ 


*جاء جحا ببناء ليبني له داراً. فأخذ الرجليشير عليه ويقول له: نبني هنا غرفة.. وهنا إيوائا.. وهناك بيت مؤونة وأخذ يتنقل منمكان إلى مكان وفيما هو كذلك خرج منه ريح.. فقال له جحا: وهنا نبني مرحاضاً​ 
.................................................. ............​ 

*سألوه عن الطب فقال: خلاصة الحكمة هي أنتدفئ رجليك، وتعرض رأسك للهواء والشمس، وتعنى بطعامك ولا تكثر منه، ولا تفكر فيهمومك. 
.................................................. ............​ 

*شكا إنسان شدة البرد، فسمعه آخر فقال: الناس أمرهم عجب، إذا أقبل الشتاء شكوا من البرد، وإذا جاء الصيف شكوا من الحر،فقال جحا: ولكن هل سمعت أحدا يشكو من الربيع؟
.................................................. ............​ 

*أصيبت ناقة أحد الفلاحين بالجرب، فأخذها إلى جحا وقال له: أقرأ لي على هذهالناقة لتشفى، فقال له جحا: إذا أردت أن تبرأ ناقتك من الجرب فأضف إلى قراءتي شيئامن القطران. ​ 


اتمنى ان ينالوا على اعجابكم ​


----------



## kokielpop (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*

*جامدين اوى 
تسلم ايدك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*



kokielpop قال:


> *جامدين اوى ​*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك *​


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووورك ياباشا 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## دولىm (18 يونيو 2008)

حلوين قوى بس كتيرررررررررر  ربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*



دولىm قال:


> حلوين قوى بس كتيرررررررررر ربنا يعوضك


 

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووورك يادولى 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## amad_almalk (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*جمال جدا ياكوكو *
*مرسى على النكت*​


----------



## menaashraf2009 (19 يونيو 2008)

حلوة أوى
كتير أوى
قرأتوهم فى ساعات كتير أوى​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*

*أدينى فرصة شهر كدة يا كوكو أكون قريتهم كلهم
هههههههههه

مجموعة جاااامدة

شكرا لـــــــيك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*



amad_almalk قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *جمال جدا ياكوكو *
> 
> *مرسى على النكت*​


مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووورك ياعماد  
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*



menaashraf2009 قال:


> حلوة أوى
> 
> كتير أوى
> 
> قرأتوهم فى ساعات كتير أوى​


مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووورك ياباشا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله  
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *أدينى فرصة شهر كدة يا كوكو أكون قريتهم كلهم​*
> *هههههههههه*​
> *مجموعة جاااامدة*​
> 
> *شكرا لـــــــيك*​


ههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك ياباشا 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## amjad-ri (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*

حلوين قوى بس كتيرررررررررر ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*



amjad-ri قال:


> حلوين قوى بس كتيرررررررررر ​


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك ياباشا 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## jamil (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*

معلم كل لاحدد الطلاب عد من 1 الى 10 فالطالب قام يعد وعبر الخمسه كله وين الخمسه شنو نسيتها كله لا استاذ بس اشتريت بيها البارحه


----------



## sara A (25 يونيو 2008)

فيه نكت حلوه قوى بس فيه نكت.................
عدتهم مطلعوش ألف يعنى
هههههههههههههههه
مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*



jamil قال:


> معلم كل لاحدد الطلاب عد من 1 الى 10 فالطالب قام يعد وعبر الخمسه كله وين الخمسه شنو نسيتها كله لا استاذ بس اشتريت بيها البارحه


 
مرسىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك ياجميل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*



sara A قال:


> فيه نكت حلوه قوى بس فيه نكت.................
> عدتهم مطلعوش ألف يعنى
> هههههههههههههههه
> مشكوووووووووووووووووور


 

ههههههههههههههههههه
لا بس عديهم كويس 
وهتلاقيهم 1000 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووورك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## sara A (25 يونيو 2008)

ألف منين
الحساب بعافيه ولا أيه   سلامته
هما كتير بس يعنى ميجوش أكتر من 200
والعنوان مبالغه ...............مقبوله
نكت حاوه ماشى كده


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الف نكته ونكتة ..(( لو مش مصدق خش عد معايا ))*



sara A قال:


> ألف منين
> الحساب بعافيه ولا أيه سلامته
> هما كتير بس يعنى ميجوش أكتر من 200
> والعنوان مبالغه ...............مقبوله
> نكت حاوه ماشى كده


 
طيب انتى بتقولى ميجوش اكتر من 200
ماتعديهم وبعد كده ابقى قولى كام بالظبط 
لانى عاددهم وانا بنزلهم 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووورك مره تانيه ​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*ميرسي جدا جدا علي النكت الي اغلبها جديد وحلو​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا مينا 
وتنشيط الموضوع مره تانيه 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## jamil (2 نوفمبر 2008)

اكو واحد محشش امة كعدتة من النوم لبس ملابس اخوه شاف روحه بالمراية كال امي شكد ثولة كعدت اخوي وما كعدتني


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا جميل
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## رانا (19 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههه جميله 
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك ويكتر نكتك...
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو
*


----------



## kalimooo (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شو هيدا اخي كوكو
مونتنتا على سنتين بالنكت الى اكتريتا روعة
ذنبك على جنبك عم بحكيك لبناني انت الت بتبها
لو ما فهمتا ما الى خصة بكون الحئ عليك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سلامك المسيح​


----------



## ريمون لبيب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

يجد جميل جدا                              rimooooooooooooooooo   ]


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شو هيدا اخي كوكو
> 
> مونتنتا على سنتين بالنكت الى اكتريتا روعة
> ذنبك على جنبك عم بحكيك لبناني انت الت بتبها
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه
ليه الاحراج ده بس 
انت الت بتبها 
يعنى انت الالى بدئتها 
صح 
ميررررررسى على مروووورك يا كليم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 نوفمبر 2008)

رانا قال:


> هههههههههه جميله​
> 
> ربنا يبارك​


 
ميررررررسى على مروووورك يا رانا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك ويكتر نكتك...*
> *صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة *
> *ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا*
> *بيشو*


 

ميررررررسى على مروووورك يا بيشو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ريمون لبيب قال:


> يجد جميل جدا rimooooooooooooooooo ]


 

ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا ريمو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (21 نوفمبر 2008)

نكت بجد تضحك ربنا يخليك لينا وضحكينا اكتر واكتر ربنا يباركك ميرسي علي تعب محبتك


----------



## حبيبه للمسيح (22 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه انا تعبت من العد شو صايرلك كتير حلوين


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهود جميل يا كوكو
انا اعدت اضحك مافيش وقت اعد هما كام نكته ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (22 نوفمبر 2008)

نكت جميلة جدااااا
شكرا على تعبك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2008)

بنت تماف ايريني قال:


> نكت بجد تضحك ربنا يخليك لينا وضحكينا اكتر واكتر ربنا يباركك ميرسي علي تعب محبتك


 

ميرررررررسى على مروووورك يا بنت تماف ايرينى 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2008)

حبيبه للمسيح قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه انا تعبت من العد شو صايرلك كتير حلوين


 

هههههههههههههه 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا حبيبه للمسيح 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> مجهود جميل يا كوكو​
> 
> انا اعدت اضحك مافيش وقت اعد هما كام نكته ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 
هههههههههههه
هما 1000نكته 
هههههههههههههههههه
ميررررررررسى على مروورك يا سويتى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> نكت جميلة جدااااا​
> 
> شكرا على تعبك​


 
ميررررررسى على مروورك يا الملكه العراقيه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## jamil (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*الموضوع جداا رائع *


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 نوفمبر 2008)

ميررررررسى على مروووورك يا جميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

